# Lake Snowden or Burr Oak?



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Has anyone been fishing either of these lakes lately? Trying to decide for the weekend, the bass should be just about ready to spawn.
Thanks


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

Everyone whos been coming in the bait shop says Snowden is on FIRE right now With nice catches of Bass and Crappie and a few Saugeye in there too.


----------



## bjs11 (Apr 18, 2007)

I went to Snowden yesterday and didn't get so much as a bite. I fished the shore along the trail towards the dam on the southern end of the lake. I threw everything in my tackle box out there with no luck. Where and how have people had success on the lake?


----------



## RiverWader (Apr 1, 2006)

I know they were in a boat , and were using Bass minnows to Catch the Crappie and Shiners to Catch the Bass. The Saugeyes were caught around the Beach area on Chart. grub and jig head.


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

I fish Snowden a good bit...mainly because it is quiet and I like the layout. Fishing....I am as likely to catch none as I am too limit. It is usually one or the other and rarely anything in between. When I do catch fish...I catch them everywhere. Now mind you, by everywhere I mean everywhere that fits the season and water conditions I find them in. If they are on flats....I find em on all the flats. If they are deep off points, I find em on every point with similar depth. The maddening thing??? When they quit in one of those spots...I do not find them on any of the other similar spots. What do they have...lil fish cell phones? (OK...guys...shifts over...stop feeding) Rarely catch more than a limit.


----------



## hunt for bass (Oct 5, 2004)

Snowden sounds great, no one fishes burr oak? I have never fished their. any suggestions. Thanks


----------



## oucat (Aug 18, 2005)

I was also wondering about burr oak. I am going up there in the morning and am looking for a general area to fish. Ive never been there and didnt know how limited decent shore access is.


----------



## riverKing (Jan 26, 2007)

you probably need a boat for either lake, snowden is clearer but it has some very nice fish, however burr oak has some hogs as well. burr oak is either on or off from what i hear. i do know that a couple weeks ago there was a 7lb fish weighed in and it took 18+lbs to win that tourny. thats unheard of for ohio, but the next tourny a few days later was won with barely 4lbs, these were both before it cooled down. seems when its hot its hot though. i think there is a better shot at pigs in snowden, as well as getting skunked


----------



## WhiteNitro (May 2, 2006)

RiverKing, I have had the same experience you have at Snowden. If I catch fish they are few but nice. It takes patience and sometimes hours to find them. ....and....I am not ashamed to admit that there have been too many times when I blanked after 10 to 12 hours fishing. Fishers of Bass in Ohio have to be a little bit excessive compulsive..uh...I mean passionate about their fishing...yes..passionate..that is it.


----------



## WarEagle (Jul 9, 2005)

If I were down in that area, I'd take an extra couple minutes and go to Lake Hope. If you are boatless, you can rent a boat there. And the fishing is better than Burr Oak or Lake Snowden. 


WAR


----------

